# problem with playback device in laptop



## akbaruddin9322 (Aug 1, 2013)

i had problem with playback device in skype while sound is also not working same time and when i remove drivers and update it with latest drivers its works for 1 to 2 hours again its getting same error 

note: when i restarts my laptop its working fine then again same issue arriess ..please any one can help on this ...will be great favour


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your laptop? Where did you get the audio drivers? Did you try a system restore to a time when the sound was working?


----------

